# Yet Another Unsure Durango Post.....



## sa350g (Mar 12, 2006)

First off, am so happy to have found this site, what a great place for information! I've already searched a ton of previousl threads on this subject but am not for sure all of my Q's are answered. Went to the Oregon RV show yesterday and my wife and I fell in love with the Outback models (had our hearts set on Komfort going into the show). So we will be Outback owners soon...

Here is the quandary, we love the 28RSDS set-up and our TV is an 05 Durango (Hemi, 4x4, 119" wb,8800 tow cap, 14k gcw). Not sure if we have the 3.55 or 3.92 rear-end....but will call a dealer to check the VIN.

With whatever TT we get we plan on buying a dual-cam sway, draw-tite hitch and prod brake control, etc. Here are my questions:

1. With the above set-up are we completely nuts to consider the 30ft plus TT even with the dual cam sway control?
2. If taking a bath on a trade isn't an option (for an upgraded TV), would this set-up pull the 25RSS or 26RS ok if we went to the smaller Outback model?
3. I look at the brochure from the show and it has the 28RSDS at ~ 5200 dry with 640 hitch but the website has it currently at 5925 / 760.. why the diff? This is the same for the other Outback models.
4. For all you Oregonians out there, did you buy from Curtis? If so, what has been your experience? They almost had me sold on a 28ft Komfort last year (10k GVW 6500 TT weight dry) until I did some research.. "Sure, that will pull fine with the Durango" they said...So as you can see, not going into them with a trusting heart this time.

Appreciate all the information! Thank you!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Assuming the 8800 is correct for YOUR vehicle, your biggest problem will be the wheel base. If you are looking at bunk models you must have kids and kids add a lot of stuff to what you need to take with you.

Brochure weights can change all the time. Different parts vendors and even slightly different placement of equipment (even with the same model number) can affect the weights. No matter what is written you need to weight it yourself.

You would be better off with a shorter trailer if a new TV is a long way down the road.

Seldom believe a salesman when he says that you can tow something, they do have an agenda and that is to sell you a trailer.

What ever you do Happy camping, Welcome to Outbackers and Post often.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Lots of diff ways to look at it. I can only speak from experience. We towed our 21 footer for a year with an 03 Durango withi 3.92 rear and 5.9 V8. Yea, it did tow it "OK". It was rated for 7900 lbs.
After switching from the Dango to the Tahoe to tow, well, absolutely the WORLD in difference. Easier, more maneauverable, hardly know it's there. There is no comparison for the handling of the larger frame Tahoe. 
So, all I can say is hook it up, test tow it. Tell the dealer your concerns. If they're hestitant, well







, thereee's your sign.
And if you do get it out, testing it , then tow down an interstate, busy with cars/trucks. Also, take it and pretend your gonna gas up. Hard to maneuver in a gas station lot??? Finally, tow it to a local campground and back er in. These are all ordinary everyday situations you'll find yourself in when towing so you'd be better off now than then.
A good RV dealer will appreciate you doing your homework. Your family will thank you for it.
Hope this helps,
Mark
Whatever you get, WELCOME ABOARD action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally, I would stay away from anything over 26 feet long.

You have the engine, but not the wheelbase or weight in the Durango to keep a 28ft+ trailer in check, even with a dual cam set-up.

If you want to go to that size, get a 3/4 ton pickup.....I know I am.

Steve


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I would not go over a 25RSS. After towing last fall with a single friction sway - I chose a Hensley. Not to start the age old debate - but do the best you you can afford for sway control. There are a lot of great things said about equalizer's and so forth. Like the other posters have said - the wheelbase works against you, so anything you can do to help sway should help you from geting beat up out there by semis and wind. A 26/27 footer is just a little too much for a Durango from a wheelbase perspective.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1. With the above set-up are we completely nuts to consider the 30ft plus TT even with the dual cam sway control?


I think you're a bit under capacity with that TV. I'm guessing you like the 28RSDS for the slide AND the Bunk House....that's what sold us. I ended up selling my Expedition and bought the Suburban just so we could get the 28' trailer. 

Here in Oregon, you're not going to be able to go anywhere without going over one of the mountain passes (coastal or to Eastern Oregon) so you need some power and a large rig to control and stop that large of a trailer.


2. If taking a bath on a trade isn't an option (for an upgraded TV), would this set-up pull the 25RSS or 26RS ok if we went to the smaller Outback model?

You'll be fine with anything below the 28' models.

3. I look at the brochure from the show and it has the 28RSDS at ~ 5200 dry with 640 hitch but the website has it currently at 5925 / 760.. why the diff? This is the same for the other Outback models.


All Outbacks come fully equipped (AC/Heater/Frig/Battery/etc...) so the actual weight is much greater then what the brochure lists. You also need to consider all the gear and supplies you'll carry. You'll be amazed at how fast the weight adds up.

4. For all you Oregonians out there, did you buy from Curtis? If so, what has been your experience? They almost had me sold on a 28ft Komfort last year (10k GVW 6500 TT weight dry) until I did some research.. "Sure, that will pull fine with the Durango" they said...So as you can see, not going into them with a trusting heart this time.

Not sure you're going to get any overwhelming compliments on Curtis from any of the local Oregon guys for Curtis. We also looked at the Outbacks there and they told me my Expedition had more then enough power to pull the 28'...









You might look around this board and find someone that is selling an Outback. That is how I ended up with mine.

If you have your trailer by the end of the April, you should really consider joining us for the Pacific NW Rally from April 28th-30th. Here is a link to that thread. It is a great time to meet some local guys and to get some GREAT info on your trailer and ways to make modifications (known in here as "mods")


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I can't really say whether or not you can tow the 28RSDS but I think you would be fine with the 26RS. It's 4 ft. shorter than the 28RSDS which will make a big diffence for towing stability. The new Durango is basically the same size and wheelbase as a Ford Expedition and many here tow 26ft Outbacks successfully with them. I've even seen some that tow larger trailers with Expeditions and they seem to do okay. If I were going to tow a longer trailer with my Expediton I think I would invest in a Hensley hitch to feel safe. Personally I wouldn't go any bigger than my current trailer because I think the Expedition doesn't have quite enough power for anything much heavier than 6,000lbs. Your Durango with the Hemi and hopefully the 3.92 would probably do better from a power standpoint.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT









My $.02 - make sure your hitch set-up is correct and a good brake controller like a prodigy. I would also start looking for a bigger TV.

Good Luck, and happy camping

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just started towing my 25RSS with a Yukon using the Equalizer Hitch. It's similar in wheelbase to your Durango. Your gears will play a role but I suggest staying with the 25RSS or 26RS based on wheelbase alone. If you need a bunkhouse with 4 beds the 26RS works well. We only needed 2 bunks so opted for the 25RSS with the sofa slide. It opens the place up nicely. Some will suggest the Hensley especially when you're pushing the envelope as you would with 28. Othewise, a properly set up Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam should work well. Good luck with your decision and post often. You already made the best choice in getting an Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, sa350g!* action 
It's always fun to have another Oregonian join the cult...er,...clan!









I wish I could say otherwise, but IMHO, the 28RS-DS is way to much trailer for your Durango. When we bought ours, it also meant buying a tow vehicle to go with it. As such we had the luxury of picking the Outback first, and then finding the TV to match. I really liked the Durango, and it would be a great daily driver, but it just was not up to the task. Mainly it is the short wheelbase thing. If you have the Hemi, it sure isn't a power issue!

I would stick with a mid-size Outback at most, and then try to pack light.

As far as Curtis is concerned, they are very nice people (we bought ours there), but they will not deal on price. They will give you the standard 'We won't service it if you don't buy it from us' routine, but that is pure B.S. Besides, my experience is that their service department is not that great anyway.

If I had it to do again, I would go through Lakeshore in the midwest, or at least one of the northwest dealers that will deal. I can't give you names, but I know there are dealers in Eugene and Sea-Tac that will deal. I believe there is also one up in the Tri-Cities or Spokane area.

The important thing is, that whatever you do, you get it in time for the Spring Rally (see below).

I know, I know...I'm shameless!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Based upon my experience, which involves buying a new tow veh AFTER buying a 28RSDS, you will not be happy with the combination.

Although I live in California, my brother bought his trailer at Curtis in Oregon and he is not a fan.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I personally would not go over the 26RS with the Durango

Don


----------



## sa350g (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the great info! As I expected it will come down to a new TV or deciding between the 25RSS or 26RS which in itself is a debate...

I'm looking at the Nissan Titan which I think should pull the 28RSDS just fine with proper sway set up and wd. And it looks like PDX Doug is using this set up as well.

For Doug: What are your thoughts on the Titan and the 28RSDS? Works fine?

For the other OR's: Wish I'd be around during the Rally, but unfortunately I'll be in Nashville on business 4/29-5/2. I'll look forward to other trips and utilizing this site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear you won't be able to make the rally in the Spring, but we'll have another one in the Fall, so maybe it will work out then.

I was ready to buy from Tacoma RV (http://www.tacomarv.com/) but lucky for me a guy on this forum put his trailer up for sale and I bought his. The Tacoma RV guys were reasonable and WERE willing to haggle on pricing.

Good luck and let us know if you need more help.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sa350g,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on considering the Outback.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have an 05 Durango Limited w/5.7 Hemi, Prodigy controller, Equilizer hitch and tow a 23RS. I towed 80 miles to the dealership for winterinzing last fall. If I wasn't so concerned I'd have problems with frozen pipes, I'd have returned home after about 15 miles. It was a frightening trip. I'm not looking forward to towing my TT with my Durango this year but I know I'll take a huge bath on it if I trade this year. I can't imagine it would be better with a longer trailer. Just my opinion. Welcome to Outbackers. action


----------



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

Not much to add about towing with a Durango, but I did buy my 28RSDS from Curtis, due to arrive next week. Sounds like I had a completely different experience than the ones who have posted so far. Curtis trailers has been great at answering all my questions, and their customer service has been great. Not once did they say they would not service my trailer if I bought somewhere else. The only comment was it would be lower on the priority list, as they want to take care of their customers who bought from them first.

As for dealing, they were willing to work with me. It was a lengthy process, but we reached an agreed upon price, that was not far from the deal I could have gotten from Lakeshore, if I included Lakeshore's shipping cost.

We don't plan on buying another trailer anytime soon, but I would go back to Curtis and buy again. The whole process to date has been great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wingsfan...I didn't know you were local to Oregon!! Yea!!

Did you buy from the Portland or Beaverton Curtis?

Please join us for the PNW Rally in April. Would be great to meet you and your family and to see first hand some of our mods.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't really comment on the Durango+28RSDS combination, it sounds like it's one of those judgement call sorta things. I will say that the longer wheelbase vehicles are definitely going to be more comfortable driving. They don't necessarily get you there any faster, but are much more pleasant to drive when the wind starts blowing.

As for Curtis, my personal experience is mixed. I thought the Sales staff was great, they answered all our newbie questions and gave us a good deal on price. I had to haggle quite a bit and eventually had to "price match" to a place down in Eugene in order to get them to come down the last bit I wanted, but in the end we were both happy with the price.

As for service, my results have been so-so. They are very eager to help, are friendly, and get me in and out quickly. But the quality of the work itself is pretty poor, and it has caused me to have to go back in a few times to "re-fix" stuff that wasn't done right. I've had the trailer into them 4 times in the last couple of years, so I'm starting to get enough of a sample size to see a clear trend.

Oh yeah, and they did give me a little of that "we might have trouble getting you service if you go somewhere else..." routine. I wouldn't knock them too much for that, I'm pretty sure that's common with these dealers.

Chet.


----------



## sa350g (Mar 12, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> sa350g,
> 
> action Welcome to the site and congratulations on considering the Outback.
> [snapback]90109[/snapback]​


Alright, I'm back - after a couple months of looking around I'm back to tha Outback as my favorite and it's time to finally pull the trigger. I think we've settled on the 25RSS and went back to Curtis and they have a new one in stock... Although I just saw that there is a 2004 in the local paper for 15k. I'll have to check that one out.

Unfortunately I checked and we have the 3.55 rear end which is better for the daily driving but won't help out on the towing cap which is I think 7200 or so with the smaller gear set... So my final questions... and reassurance..

1. Any concerns out there on the 25RSS w/ the 05 hemi durango with 3.55 rears? The trailer dry weight in the cabinet was 5200 (including hitc) so with I'll be around 95% of the tow cap with gear, etc. Will install reese dual cam, wd hitch and prodigy bc.
2. I have read a lot about "superchips" and tranny coolers - are they needed or supported here?

Once again, appreciate all the help! Scott


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi!

I tow a 25RSS with a 4.7 Durango (3.55 gears). I have no problem with my set up, though I do live in Michigan, where it is pretty much FLAT.

I would of liked to go bigger than the 25RSS, but the Durango was the factor, as I had the truck prior to the camper.

You will not have to waste your time or money with performance enhancers, as you have one of the most powerful engines out there, the HEMI!

Have fun, and be safe!

Mike


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

SA350

My humble opinion is that you are looking at the wrong things. Towing capacity means almost nothing. It is a number for which none of us can find any basis why it is even stated.

Please check the GVWR of the Durango. I bet it is around 6500 or 7000 max. The tongue on the 25RSS I would guess to be about 800#. So if the Durango weighs lets say 5200 + 800 tongue + 130 lbs of gas + 500 lbs of people you have 6630 already which if the GVWR is 6500 then you are overweight. You didn't put firewood, campstoves, nothing. Is that all going in the trailer?

Those brakes will perform poorly and your transmission isn't large enough to handle that load. Not to mention that you read a post first hand that said the 23RS with the Durango wasn't fun. It all kind of points to the Durango not being so great.

I always set my goal to be comfortable in all condidtions. I always head north or west which for me means going over the top of the Poconos and other hills on Rte 80 in PA, as well as the Catskills because the wind absolutely screams there all spring and fall. With no trailer at all I have watched my truck get pushed almost to the other lane and seen the gas mileage suffer. I kid you not that was my litmus test.

Heading home today had some mighty fine wind on Rte 80 on the top of those mountains and the semi's and even sometimes myself were being blown around considerably. Considerably meaning my wife kept on telling me to go slower. I was only going 65, then 63, then 60. I passed other trailers today and I know why and that is because they had too much trailer for that wind and vehicle. If you want your setup to be happy all the time then go smaller. If you can take some otherwise rather ugly trips then stick it out.

The 3.55 doesn't help you at all and you most certainly need a Trans cooler. That also tells me that your Durango didn't have a tow package so your GVWR is probably pretty low.

Your putting down a lot of loot. Is a slightly bigger trailer going to make you more happy then having just a killer setup that you can take anywhere, anytime and feel comfortable and confident.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I think your topic says it all. "Another unsure Durango post...."

Go with your gut.

Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

As I read this thread, it seems to me that the 23RS and Durango setup was just not properly set up. Ride heigth, bar setup, sway control, etc.
If it was "frightening" it may have also been the same with a 21RS (500 lbs lighter).
ANY setup, improperly done is unsafe.
Even though I have a lot of Durango experience, it is not with the newer Gen II models and I have always said that anything bigger than a 21RS with a Gen I Durango is too much trailer.
I will surmise that if the same person set up a larger TV, the result might be the same.
Also, I agree that a tow package is required, as well as at least a 3.92 rear for a DC product.
Note how much the tow rating changes for any TV with a grar change. Changing from a 3.55 to a 3.92 increases the Durango tow rating by almost 1000 lbs.
Don't give up, a properly set up, Tow Package equipped, 3.92 rear Hemi Durango SHOULD tow a properly setup and loaded 23RS or 25RSS with out any issues.
The transmission is certainly up to the task if it has a tow package which has a trans cooler, HD radiator, etc.

Just my thoughts,

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> As I read this thread, it seems to me that the 23RS and Durango setup was just not properly set up. Ride heigth, bar setup, sway control, etc.
> If it was "frightening" it may have also been the same with a 21RS (500 lbs lighter).
> ANY setup, improperly done is unsafe.
> Even though I have a lot of Durango experience, it is not with the newer Gen II models and I have always said that anything bigger than a 21RS with a Gen I Durango is too much trailer.
> ...


Just wanted to say that the "23RS and Durango" setup incorrectly that you are referring to was my mom's, and I was there when it was set up. It is done correctely.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Grunt0311,

In that case, I am still puzzled with your experience, it is obvioulsy something other than the setup.

Good luck with what ever you choose to do!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Guess I'll stop after this one. My neighbor got rid of his Durango w/ the 360 when he pulled a 24' Coachman which is lighter then the 25RSS. He went to a 'Burb.

The 25RSS is a sweet trailer but a properly matched combo is even sweeeeeeter.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

I was a little worried about pulling our 25rss with my 98 Durango which has a 5.3L, towing package, jet performance chip, and a couple other performance mods. I'd say that it does OK on flat ground in dry conditions. It does not sway and doesn't seem to be affected too much by wind. Our plan is to replace the Durango in a year or so (it's hard replacing a vehicle that's been paid off for five years).


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Now that you have settled on 25RS-S, let me throw you off track!







My opinion on 23RS vs 25RS-S: Having bought a 25RS-S in Aug 2002, now that I look at the newer models, I think we would have gone with 23-RS instead (had it been available then). It basically sleeps 1 more person than the 25RS-S and is a little shorter/ligher. It will save you ~300 LBs in weight and 1 foot in length (help with sway). The upside to 23RS is the bottom queen in the front bunk. We find that we don't really use the backdoor when we camp. The 25RS-S does have a more sq feet inside due to slide out but I think we coulda lived without that. 
(this is my opinion, others may not feel the same way







)

That said, I think your durango would be OK with either trailer. Any way you cut it, with a half-ton vehicle towing a camper you will be right up at GVWR, there is never much breathing room until you go to 3/4 ton. Looking on the internet I think your rig has a 6600LB GVWR and curb weights are ~5000lb. So that leaves 1600LB for gas, people, tongue weight, probably OK. I think the estimate of tongue weight on the 25RS-S is a little high at 800lb, keystone's website quotes it at 385lbs (I haven't specifically weighed mine, but have weighed my TV on a scale with camper connected and I am within GVWR, GAWR, and GCWR). If you want to be really sure, get the dealer to allow you to test drive, take it to a scale and get it weighed). OR just go weigh your durango today, subtract what you get from 6600 and that is the tongue weight that you can take (assuming you have the receiver hitch already installed on your rig). Your wheelbase is almost 2' shorter than mine so make sure you get good sway control (equalizer or dual cam), heck if you are real stuck on keeping your daily driver for a long time think hensley. Regarding added weight for supplies, you can keep that in check, especially if you are sensitive to it (don't fill fresh water at all if you are camping with a hookup, if you are at a non-hookup site, fill water at the park, be frugal on what you bring => no 20" tube tv, etc).

You should be OK on power, you won't win any races but you'll be OK (if you want to win races towing uphill, start thinking diesel right away).

I bought from curtis trailers and I agree they don't seem as willing to negotiate on price (I got the "state fair" price, lol). Demand was high and they couldn't keep them on the lot at the time. Their service dept has fixed any issue I had and I have been generally pleased with them (I actually like their service mgrs).

good luck with your decision.
Danny


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a 25RSS on order through Curtis... the only way I was able to get them to go down dramatically in price was to go through what they call their Internet sales manager. I guess he is the only one in touch with reality on pricing???

I did all the math and if you assume approx 1000 lbs of stuff and approx 500lbs of people mass (family or 5 or more) then your beginning to push the limits on a newer Durango. I have a 2004 Durango Hemi with 3.55 rear axle ratio and the max pulling is 7200lbs. We will have approx. 10-12% margin which I feel comfortable with based on the fact that the furthest we have gone camping is about 3.5 hours away. If you have the 3.92 rear axle ratio (which appears to be pretty rare unless you ordered it), then you can pull ~8950lbs. With respect to GCWR, we will have roughly 7% margin. Dry weight of the trailer we have on order (not they have all the options by default) is 5275lbs for the 25RSS. We looked at a 28RDRS and it was over 6000lbs dry weight.

I heard that the dealer in Pasco will sell an 25RSS for just over 19K. That is about the best price locally... Lakeshore was 18.7K delivered but then you will have potential dealer support issues.

L8r.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey h2p...congrats on getting a deal you liked. Looking forward to seeing you at the Fall rally.


----------

